# [email protected], TX



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

I have been dealing with Terri at Paris,Tx for nearly 2 yrs. She is the greatest. Not that other companies are bad but Paris,Tx. is the closest to me .
They always send my little stuff with Brown. :applause:


----------



## jdb1930 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have had problems with the Dadant web site people. The latest is I sent an e-mail asking about modifying one of their "all in one deals" and have not recieved any notification from them other than my request was sent to the proper person. That was 3 weeks ago. If you want something from Dadant call the Paris,TX office directly they are great. They have made special orders for me several times and are always ready to help.

If you want to buy online, I have started using Mann Lake, they are great on their budget stuff, and they have repacked several things so I would get a better rate on shipping. A+ in my book


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

jdb1930 said:


> If you want something from Dadant call the Paris,TX office directly they are great.


All my experiences with them have been great as well. And they are almost "local" for a Texas company.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*second that*

the whole team in Paris is great. Terri keeps a couple of hives and so do the guys in the warehouse. One of them was giving me advice on queen rearing with cups last time I was in there. 

Everytime I go there I come away smiling. Just plain good people.


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

*Third that*

Early in my beekeeping I used the Dadant Website because it was "easy". I think it take 4 or 5 days for the people in Illinois to look at their orders. 

Anyway, what is "easy" is calling Terri in Paris, TX. She handles it!!!. Usually have it the next day or the next if I called too late. Can't say enough good things about Dadant, Paris.

Tom


----------

